# Hey!  This ain't Modern Arnis!!!



## Dan Anderson (May 11, 2009)

Hi All,

_"It was 20 years ago, today, Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play..."_ I suppose. I dug this up out of the archives and decided to put it up.





 
I competed in the West Coast Can-Am Martial Arts Championships in the novice baguazhang division... in 1989!!!   You might not recognize me because of the hair but I assure you that it is me. Enjoy!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> _"It was 20 years ago, today, Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play..."_ I suppose. I dug this up out of the archives and decided to put it up.
> 
> ...


 

I'm glad you clarified. I thought at first we were watching a theatrical production of a vignette, in which a thoughtful man in a cloud of gnats has dropped his wallet, and keeps checking the ground behind him and walking in circles looking for it.

Looking good on the circle walking, sir.

D.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stickarts (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you, you are right this man in the video looks nothing like you, no offense.  Again, Thank you for sharing this video.


----------

